# اماكن للتدريب



## magid safwat (1 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد مساعده فى معرفة الاماكن المتاحة للتدريب شركات او مستشفيات علما باننى بالمرحله الثانيه 
ارجو الاهتمام السؤال وسرعة الرد


----------



## mohamedhussen (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعرف مكز تدريب تابع لاحدى شركات د احمد بهجت اسم المركز bst وهو موجود 12 شارع جمال سالم متفرع من شارع مصدق اما مستشفى دكتور احمد شفيق وتليفونه 3749195


----------



## mohamedhussen (3 مايو 2011)

ورقم المحمول 0190300710 الخاص بمكز التدريب لقسم الهندسه الطبيه والمهندس المسئول م مدكور بمركز bst


----------



## kamalahmed84 (5 مايو 2011)

*اماكن تدريب*

يوجد شركة ميديكال انجنيرنيج للتدريب وعندهم تدريب على الاجهزة الطبية والالكترونيات ورقمهم 0142431492


----------



## احمد سيد عبد اللطي (8 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

انا كنت عايز اسال علي الاماكن دي بتدي تدريب شكله ايه وهل بنستفاد منه ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## roshetety (8 مارس 2012)

*في تدريب داخل مستشفى بالدقي*

*في تدريب داخل مستشفى بالدقي بجد التدريب ده هيشمل كل حاجه عن اعطال وصيانة الاجهزه الطبيه داخل المستشفى التدريب كله داخل المستشفى وديه اول مره فمصر ومتهيئلي كلنا عنينا من موضوع التدريب ده بس بجد وعن ثقه انت هتدرب على كل الاجهزه وكمان هتاخذ شهادة خبره وديه فرصه للتدريب على صيانة جميع الاجهزه الطبيه عملي ونظري
ومعرفة جميع الاعطال بالاجهزه وكيفية التعامل معها بأشراف مهندسين متخصصين
أقصى عدد للمجموعه الواحده بيكون خمس طلاب واقل كمان
للأستعلام 00201020122172*


----------



## mohammed.madani (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

